# Jason Goes To Hell Costume Life-sized



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Coming soon...


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

They look like my long johns after pulling a 12 hour shift....I gotta cut back on the chili.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> They look like my long johns after pulling a 12 hour shift....I gotta cut back on the chili.


What do you do, ooze it from every single pore?

Looks good thus far, sirbrad.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> What do you do, ooze it from every single pore?
> 
> Looks good thus far, sirbrad.


Yep....I swear..It's worse than curry.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Stringdoll Voodoo (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow, that's incredible work.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Just about done! Check out the album for various lighting as usual. I also got some custom New Blood hands coming from Nightowl painted to match the flesh I made and the mask, but wanted to get this done as it was for a customer. Can also use them for a few other costumes I got coming.

http://s842.photobucket.com/user/si...Goes To Hell Costume Life-sized?sort=3&page=1


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Spectacular work on that, sirbrad.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Costume shots for fun, these clothes are one size big on me so was hard to see and line up the cuts etc, but still worked great. Also as usual was REALLY hard to set up the camera seeing out of one eye barely, barely able to breath, wearing latex gloves but I am one determined individual lol.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Not the type of bike that I pictured Jason owning _at all_... If you are looking for more exposure and feel so inclined, you should check into possibly being a contestant on Syfy's _Face Off_.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Lol yeah I still ride flatland been Freestylin since the mid 80's.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Customer pics.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOATXTYw080&feature=youtu.be


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

That turned out great! Very nice work.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VssXLvNfQNk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## john12 (Mar 31, 2014)

Great work buddy.......Such a unique creative mind.....don't wait to see in its complete position..


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another one done and available now. Outdoor video as usual to show the details and lots of pics on Facebook. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsvPbWW7KjQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Costume reenactment.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvt...b3rtw2ejnvrc04&google_view_type#gpluscomments


----------

